# HT-R518



## sagilani (Jun 17, 2006)

I am having HT-R518 Home theatre system from Onkyo connected with Jamo Speaker system A-100 series. It is 5.1 system with inputs of A/V, components, S-Video, Co-axial, Optical, HDMI.
If someone need any info about this please contact me or if someone has any info please pass me on.
Thanks.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Asim,

Do you have any specific questions, or did you just want to list your system?


----------



## sagilani (Jun 17, 2006)

I want to list my system so that I can share informations with others having similar systems.
I chose this system after getting ideas from Hometheatershac.
Thanks.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

sagilani said:


> I chose this system after getting ideas from Hometheatershac.


:T

What else do you have in your HT??? :yes:


----------



## sagilani (Jun 17, 2006)

Well I bought my first DVD player 5 years ago. It was Aftron. Since now I have my third player from Funai last years. As my kids handle it roughly so I am not interested in buying an expensive one. I bought this hometheater last month. Next in my plan is to buy new LCD or Plasma TV.


----------

